# 1987 300zx 2+2



## JB072 (Feb 13, 2005)

What is the average milage that the 1987 300zx 2+2 car will go before the engine goes.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

JB072 said:


> What is the average milage that the 1987 300zx 2+2 car will go before the engine goes.


Mileage is really no indicator. It goes more by like how well the engine was cared for. Somewhat regular oil changes and tune ups, you could see 250,000 miles. Non-turbo engines might last a bit longer than a turbo engine, especially a modified one. I have 165,000 on my 85. You'll find seal replacement and other things are probably required long before a new engine is.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

I know a few guys on other forums well over 300k miles. It just depends on how well the car has been maintained.


----------

